

East India Company -- The First LLC - feydr
http://history.howstuffworks.com/european-history/east-india-company-influence.htm/printable
was responsible for several wars, started 2 soverign nations, had a huge private army and was the world's largest drug dealer at the time
======
jacquesm
The first to offer public stock was its Dutch counterpart, the VOC, which in
turn engendered the first stock exchange on 'Damrak' in Amsterdam in the same
year (1602).

